# Former Canadian Defense Minister claims the Illuminati is REAL and has technology to reverse climate change but wants to keep it secret



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2018)

And our resident Alien expert is speaking out again. 


Ex Canadian minister says Illuminati controls the world | Daily Mail Online



> Hellyer told the Lazarus Effect podcast he believes the world's elite has the technology to reverse the effects of climate change, but is holding back from the public. When asked why, Hellyer said that the Illuminati wanted to help the petroleum industry.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2018)

"That's one bat-shit crazy Canadian motherfucker."

"Bark. Bark."


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 13, 2018)

So the U.S. doesn't have a monopoly on delusional buffoons in high level politics... Who knew??


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2018)

DocIllinois said:


> So the U.S. doesn't have a monopoly on delusional buffoons in high level politics... Who knew??


The same way way you cannot refer to the President as a “delusional buffoon” in the Presidential thread, the same rule applies in this thread.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The same way way you cannot refer to the President as a “delusional buffoon” in the Presidential thread, the same rule applies in this thread.




Did Canada's most famous Mountie, Sgt Preston of the Yukon and his faithful husky Yukon King, step over the line of etiquette here? I've warned them both, and it won't happen again.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 13, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The same way way you cannot refer to the President as a “delusional buffoon” in the Presidential thread, the same rule applies in this thread.



Noted, and apologies to @RackMaster for going into deeper muck in his thread.

ETA: Quote


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 13, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The same way way you cannot refer to the President as a “delusional buffoon” in the Presidential thread, the same rule applies in this thread.



I thought he was referring to Scaramucci, myself. As for Hellyer, could actually be a medical issue like dementia..?


----------



## Grunt (Feb 13, 2018)

Come now gentlemen! It makes for interesting reading on rainy, wet, cold days like today!

Expand your mental territories....X-D

Besides, it has been known for quite a while that governments have been trying to manipulate the environment and weather. As to who is in charge of it, who knows....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> I thought he was referring to Scaramucci, myself...



Rafael Sabatini wrote a book about you.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Rafael Sabatini wrote a book about you.



Touche..! Well played, indeed.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> And our resident Alien expert is speaking out again.
> 
> 
> Ex Canadian minister says Illuminati controls the world | Daily Mail Online


----------

